# What is a good food to feed goats?



## BlueMoonFarms (Jul 2, 2012)

We have the hay down, kitchen scraps as treats, but what kind of grain or brand I should say is a good one to feed to them?

Also, do goats like salt licks like horses?


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2012)

We simply feed alfalfa pellets (no grain).

You can read more about what a variety that other members feed by clicking on the Goat Feeding Discussion link in my signature below.

Salt licks aren't necessary.  You should provide a good quality loose mineral from which the goat will derive their needed salt.  Providing a salt lick can cause mineral deficiencies as they'll often use it and avoid their minerals.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jul 3, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> We simply feed alfalfa pellets (no grain).
> 
> You can read more about what a variety that other members feed by clicking on the Goat Feeding Discussion link in my signature below.
> 
> Salt licks aren't necessary.  You should provide a good quality loose mineral from which the goat will derive their needed salt.  Providing a salt lick can cause mineral deficiencies as they'll often use it and avoid their minerals.


Ok, so a mineral lick instead of a salt lick and alfalfa pellets? Like the ones we feed the rabbits but for goats right?

And thank you for the link, ill go read it! 
Thank you!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 3, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mineral should be LOOSE goat minerals, not in block form, as goats can't lick enough of a block to get what they need.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2012)

lilhill said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.  If you cannot find loose and all that is available is block then you'll need to break the block down for them..


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 3, 2012)

I do use goat blocks (the goats don't lick these like a salt lick, they bite of chunks of them-they are semi-soft, bound with molasses) and am just curious so please don't take this as anything other than a question for those who use loose minerals (sometimes tone gets lost in translation with the internet so just want to make sure I don't sound snotty- I really do want to know).  We chose blocks years back and have stuck with them because they are so easy to use since they don't get wet, have to get tossed out if not eaten, and don't have wasted product, plus the goats love them.

Why are loose preferred over the blocks, because it seems like a lot of people say they use the loose?  Are they higher in certain minerals or better absorbed maybe?

Edited to add that they eat about one block per month per three goats.  Is it maybe that they would eat more if they were loose?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Loose is preferred because it is easier for the animal to eat. Also when an animal bites on a mineral block, it wears down their teeth faster, which is bad for a pastured animal that needs its incisors more to bite off blades of grass than to bite off chunks of a mineral block.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 3, 2012)

Bushes, Leaves, Grass, Trees, and Tin cans, lol.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I do use goat blocks (the goats don't lick these like a salt lick, they bite of chunks of them-they are semi-soft, bound with molasses) and am just curious so please don't take this as anything other than a question for those who use loose minerals (sometimes tone gets lost in translation with the internet so just want to make sure I don't sound snotty- I really do want to know).  We chose blocks years back and have stuck with them because they are so easy to use since they don't get wet, have to get tossed out if not eaten, and don't have wasted product, plus the goats love them.
> 
> Why are loose preferred over the blocks, because it seems like a lot of people say they use the loose?  Are they higher in certain minerals or better absorbed maybe?
> 
> Edited to add that they eat about one block per month per three goats.  Is it maybe that they would eat more if they were loose?


I've occasionally put out the blocks to which you're referring.  And I think that they are fine as short term fixes but when I used them for a longer term I noticed that I had to supplement more with things like Copasure and Bo-Se....it might just be my farm.

To be clear there are 3 options for minerals technically:

Loose minerals - which I believe to be the best.  They are easiest for the goat to eat and contain the most "absorbable" forms of the minerals that they need.

Hard Mineral Blocks - these have the consistency of the salt licks and are rock hard.  Goats cannot get enough mineral by licking these and if they try to bite bits of will break teeth.

Molasses Bound Protein / Mineral Blocks / Tubs - These are the semi soft blocks to which you refer.  They also come in huge tubs.  They are high in protein so make a good protein supplement.  But as I said before I didn't like the results in my herd using these.


_All that said, I will say that my goats have access to a variety of mineral forms.  Loose is made available to the goats only.  There are hard mineral blocks in the field...this is because I have a multi species grazing pasture.  The goats do occasionally lick the hard block but they devour their minerals as they need them._


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks!  Makes sense.  Maybe I'll try them out next time their block is out and see how we like them.  (Sorry to BlueMoon for kinda hijacking your question thread--- )

As far as feed goes, I do not give any straight grain.  I like Noble goat feed which does contain some grains, but also has minerals, an anti-urinary calculi agent, and a preventative for coccidiosis (not that this alone can completely prevent it though).  I give them a daily ration of that, but then a nice hay blend and some pasture/browse make up the majority of their diet.  When my does are in milk, I also use alfalfa pellets.


----------

